# Musik abspielen



## layla (17. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich hab die suchfunktion schon benutz aber das richtige nicht gefunden.
Also ich will 1 song abspielen lassen wenn man die seite betritt aber einen stop und play button einbauen. wie geht das am einfachsten?


danke


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

Da bleibt dir wohl nur übrig, das als <Object> (z. B. mit dem Media Player oder Quicktime - dann hast du da die Oberfläche des Players) oder <Applet> (also als Java-Applet) einzufügen.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. September 2003)

Hallo,

das sollte eigentlich mit Javascript auch funktionieren:


```
<body>
<embed src="1.mp3" autostart="true" loop="false" hidden="true" height="0" width="0"></embed>
<span onClick="document.embeds[0].play();">[Play]</span><br>
<span onClick="document.embeds[0].stop();">[Stop]</span><br>
...
```

kanns aber grad nicht testen...


ciao
Andreas


----------

